# Northern Wisconsin Aikido



## sealken (Jan 20, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone knew anything about this school it states that it is in Merrill WI.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I checked out their site and then did a google on a few things there.  Seems that they have some top quality instructors available but I don't know anything about Sensei Ken Purdy that teaches at that particular dojo.  If you're interested in traditional aikido then I'd say that this dojo would be a good place for you to at least visit.  Of course, that would be my advice regardless.  Always visit the dojo to watch a class, talk to the instructor and some of the students.  Get a feel for the place and see if they'll allow you to try a class or two for free before making any decisions.  Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## sealken (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you for the feedback will be checking them out.


----------



## Yari (Jan 23, 2007)

Give us an update when the time comes! Looking forward to hearing from you !

/Yari


----------



## sealken (Jan 24, 2007)

It is gonna be a few more months till I am relocated to up in that area but once I am up there an had the chance to check em out first hand will make sure I give all a heads up.


----------



## ginshun (May 7, 2007)

I trained with them for a couple of months when I had outside obligations that interfered with my regular training, (basically they held classes on Tuesdays that I could  make when I couldn't make my Wed. classes).

It was a little slow paced and "soft" (for lack of a better term) for my liking, but everybody was very nice, and sensei Prudy and his senior students seemed knowledgable as far as I can tell. 

It is a small training group, or at least it was a couple years ago.  Maybe 15 people at all skill levels from white belt up to 1 st or 2nd dan training together at the same time.

All uke - tori type training from what I saw.  I never saw anything free form or any sparing.  I don't know if they do any of this or not, but I didn't see any while I was there.

A good experience, just not really my cup of tea.


----------

